# 8 марта наступает



## Arbitr

Самая трудная задача - перевести всех женщин своего ареала обитания, на один и тот же парфюм. Задача сложная, но важная и нужная. Для их же спокойствия.

а вы что думаете


----------



## Drongo

Arbitr написал(а):


> перевести всех женщин своего ареала обитания, на один и тот же парфюм


Тогда пойдём по хитрому пути. Пусть они сами подумают чего хотя и выберут парфюрм на который нужно перейти. Так проще, не нужно думать, ибо всё равно не угадаешь. )))))


----------



## iskander-k

Drongo написал(а):


> Пусть они сами подумают чего хотя и выберут парфюрм на который нужно перейти.


Ага . И собрать их всех вместе и пусть сообща решат что лучше для всех.


----------



## Drongo

*iskander-k*, А как она посмотрит на классный немецкий спиннинг? Коллекцию рыболовных крючьев? Или 20 метров рабицы? (Вещь в хозяйстве нужная) Можно новенькую USB-флешку на 32 ГБ. 

Дамы, подарки разбирайте.


----------



## Tiare

Я бы от флешки не отказалась


----------



## Денис

> 25,9% опрошенных Киевским международным институтом социологии (КМИС) женщин хотели бы получить на 8 марта в подарок от мужчин цветы. Об этом свидетельствуют данные опроса КМИС.
> 
> Женщинам предложили ответить на вопрос, какой подарок больше всего они хотели бы получить от любимого мужчины на 8 марта.
> 
> При этом 12,9% опрошенных женщин хотели бы получить заботу, внимание, доброе слово.


Поэтому подбираем красивые слова и букеты.


----------



## MotherBoard

terracot написал(а):


> При этом 12,9% опрошенных женщин хотели бы получить заботу, внимание, доброе слово.


Что может быть лучше, чем сильное плечо рядышком?


----------



## iolka

мужики вы мужики... 


NFORCE4 написал(а):


> заботу, внимание, доброе слово.


вроде просто, но оказывается, что это самые сложные вещи... но именно они ценяться дороже золота... так что поднимайте свои попы и осуществляйте!!!!!!!!!... мы ждём:curtsey:


----------



## Drongo

*iolka*, *NFORCE4*, дык, мы матерьялисты. Что-то слово? Дмух на него и нет...


----------



## iolka

это к слову о цветах...


----------



## MotherBoard

А я дополню ручным трудом от души



​


----------



## Drongo

NFORCE4 написал(а):


> А я дополню ручным трудом от души


Эту клумбу ты сама разбивала?


----------



## MotherBoard

Drongo написал(а):


> Эту клумбу ты сама разбивала?



Это целая альпийская горка, которую делали специалисты из питерской компании
Частный сад - где я работаю
Там и настройки воды по саду, и водопад, и контроль уровня воды в бассейне(и всё это под цветами и камнями)
А я ухаживаю за садом, цветником, горкой и огородом.
Я там одна на полгектара земли
Но если что, могу ещё фоток подкинуть


----------



## Drongo

Живут же люди....


----------



## MotherBoard

Drongo написал(а):


> Живут же люди....



Живут те, кто дары страны распродаёт!:sarcastic: например - лес!:mda:


----------



## sanek_freeman

Мужики, я немного не "въехал" - а чего Прекрасных Дам не поздравляем с наступающим праздником? :unknw:

*С душистой веточкой сирени
Весна приходит в каждый дом,
От всей души Вас поздравляем
С Международным Женским днём!*​


----------



## AlexTNT




----------



## Саныч

*Чего хотят женщины на 8-ое марта: выбери подарок по знаку Зодиака*

*Перед Восьмым марта мужчины традиционно ломают голову, выбирая подарки любимым. Мы предлагаем новую уникальную методику – выбор подарка по знаку Зодиака
*

100-процентного попадания не гарантируем, но задачу по поиску подарка это облегчит значительно.


*Овен (21.03-20.04): *женщина-Овен весьма независима и не любит, когда мужчина проявляет покровительственные нотки. Для нее важно равноправие, она вообще считает, что мужики ни в чем не лучше женщин. Она любит дорогие подарки, главное, чтобы мужской подарок не превзошел ценой и роскошью ее собственный, для нее это будет сродни оскорблению. 


*Телец (21.04-20.05):* женщины этого знака на редкость практичны и хозяйственны, практику они ценят выше теории, немногословны сами и не любят мужчин-балаболов. В общем, смело можете без лишних дарить девушкам-Тельцам что-нибудь из кухонной техники. 


*Близнецы (21.05-21.06):* девушки-близнецы переменчивы и непоседливы. Они романтичны и часто витают в облаках. Кольцо или браслет вполне подходят под определение романтичного подарка, но могут спугнуть их, если они сочтут, что это к чему-то их обязывает. А вот цветы, свечи и прочая атрибутика романтичного свидания будут как нельзя кстати. 


*Рак (22.06-22.07):* когда вы дарите такой женщине дорогой подарок, а она говорит, что не следовало этого делать, тут она действительно не притворяется. Девушка такого знака часто боится, что недостаточно красива, недостаточно молода, недостаточно изящна, поэтому не стоит дарить ей косметику или спа-процедуры, она посчитает, что вы стараетесь сделать ее краше и она недостаточно хороша для вас. Лучше помогите ей раскрыться – фотосессия будет отличным подарком. 


*Лев (23.07-23.08):* а вот Львицы – полные противоположности Раков. Поход в косметический салон на процедуры ей очень понравится. Она уверена в себе и считает, что свою красоту нужно всячески подчеркивать. А еще она очень любит изящные безделушки. Какая-нибудь стильная статуэтка или мелочевка для украшения интерьера придутся ей по вкусу. 


*Дева (24.08-23.09):* они умны, практичны, но ранимы. Сделать подходящий подарок Деве, пожалуй, сложнее всего. Он с радостью примет и безделушку, и кухонный комбайн – никогда не угадаешь. Главное – вещь должна быть красивой и стильной, изящную форму девы ценят превыше всего. Супернавороченный гаджет может ей не подойти только из-за своей угловатости. 


*Весы (24.09-23.10):* Весам нужно иметь много красивых перышек, чтобы украсить их гнездышко. Они любят красиво одеваться, иметь дорогие духи, любят классическую музыку. При этом с ними довольно легко, они хорошо поднимают мужчин. И если вы зашли в тупик, подбирая подарок, не стесняйтесь обращаться к девушкам-Весам за советам. Давать советы они любит больше всяких подарков. 


*Скорпион (24.10-22.11):* скорпионши считаю себя исключительными, центром вселенной и не согласны на стандартные подарки. Их не волнует цена вашего подношения, главное, чтобы это было что-то необычное. Прыжок с парашютом, что-то экстремальное (но не слишком) ее обрадуют, даже если она никогда не решится на это. Ведь в своих избранниках девушки этого знака ценят в первую очередь нестандартность мышления. 


*Стрелец (23.11-21.12):* стрельчихи честны и легкомысленны, из них выходят отличные актрисы, мало кто сравнится с ней умением держать внимание публики. Ей нравится быть центром всеобщего внимания и втайне она мечтает быть звездой. Поход в студии звукозаписи, где она сможет записать песню, обойдется недешево, но в глазах девушки-Стрельца вы надолго станете героем. 


*Козерог (22.12-20.01):* у Козерогов часто встречается аллергия на косметику, так что если вы не знаете точно, какой марки лаки и тени ей подходят – не рискуйте. В мужчинах Козероги ценят степенность и классический стиль. Ужин в респектабельном ресторане или что-то из украшений подойдут девушкам такого знака. 


*Водолей (21.01-20.02):* девушки водолеи могут быть необузданными в проявлении своих чувств на людях, даже буйными. Но в романтических ситуациях чувствуют себя не в своей тарелке. Свечи и розы будут их только смущать, от них девушки этого знака закрываются. А вот вылазка на крышу, серенада под окном и прочая романтика с привкусом экстремальности придутся Водолеям по вкусу. 


*Рыбы (21.02-20.03):* женщины этого знака уникальны. Они умны, мудры, терпеливы, романтичны и практичны, в общем, сочетают в себе все качества, которые так ценят мужчины. Рыба будет рада абсолютно любому подарку от любимого мужчины и найдет необычное даже в самой заурядной открытке. Главное, чтобы вас потом не заела совесть за то, что вы отделались малой кровью. Рыбы любят романтику, постарайтесь их не разочаровать.


*Ребят, может кому пригодится?*

*С особым душевным азартом 
Мы женщинам гимн пропоем, 
Поздравим их с месяцем мартом, 
Точнее, с восьмым его днем.
Веселью найдутся причины — 
Нам дорог весенний обряд! 
Пусть нынче напьются мужчины, 
Пусть вкусно они поедят.
Пусть скажут красивые речи 
И после заботы такой, 
Раскинув удобнее плечи, 
Найдут на диване покой.
Мужчинам нужны интервалы, 
Чтоб тело по жизни влачить, — 
Не им же укладывать шпалы 
И разуму деток учить...
А все же лихие кручины 
Пусть дальней пройдут стороной! 
Пускай отдыхают мужчины 
За хрупкою женской спиной.​*


*Милые дамы, с наступающим праздником!!!​*


----------



## Денис

С наступающим праздником!







Мы Вас любим.


----------



## beve

Милые дамы, *с праздником вас!* Желаю всем вам, чтобы вы никода не были и не чувствовали себя одинокими.


----------



## Drongo

Уважаемые Дамы, поздравляю вас с женским днём весны. Будьте хорошими. 

_Кружила девушек метель
под вздохи зала.
На сцене плакала Жизель
и умирала,

я в третьм ярусе сижу.
Под самой крышей,
я на Жизель в бинокль гляжу:
лежит и дышит!

А, так значит мама не права,
грустит напрасно,
я видела - Жизель жива!
И всё прекрасно!_


----------



## icotonev

Бъдете винаги красиви и нежни, 
защото ВИЕ сте това, 
което ни кара всяка сутрин 
да ставаме с мисълта, 
че има за какво да се живее! 
Приемете нашите сърдечни пожелания 
по случай настъпващия празник 8 Март!


----------



## goredey

Поздравляю всех милых дам-форумчан с праздником.Будьте всегда прекрасны.Цветите и радуйте нас.


----------



## akok

*
Милые дамы! С праздником весны!*


----------



## MotherBoard

*akoK*, Юморишь!!!


----------



## edde

Поздравляю, желаю счастья и хорошего настроения в этот весенний день!


----------



## Alex1983

По-разному ложится карта —
Бывает, что и не везет.
И только в день Восьмого марта
Туза любая дама бьет.
А короли в смиренной позе
Лежат на краешке стола.
Восьмого марта дама — козырь,
Какой бы масти ни была.
Игра судьбы полна азарта,
Не все ей карты на виду,
И жаль, что день Восьмого марта
Бывает только раз в году.
Зато лишь в этот день весенний
Понять способен род мужской:
Какой восторг и кайф какой
Стоять пред дамой на коленях!

С праздником 8 Мартом!!!


----------



## Paul-SFL

С праздником, девушки  . Желаю, чтоб вы всегда были красивыми и желанными и внешностью, и душой  .


----------



## zaq

*День сумасшедший, день счастливый..
И солнца свет вокруг.
Нас поздравляют преданно,
А мы нежны безмерно...
И чувства все обнажены...
Подвластны магии весны.

Пусть будет так всегда.* 

*ВСЕХ c праздником !!!*


----------



## iolka

Добавлю фотографий собственного производства)))

*Мамы, сёстры, дочери, племянницы, свекрови, тёти и бабушки!
Всех ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ с 8 МАРТА!*




 







 







 


​


----------



## akok

Очень красиво!!!


----------



## Arbitr

и в догоночку жуть жуть лирики))


Есть Женщины умные,
Добрые, властные,
Спокойные, буйные,
Зануды и классные.
Есть грациозные ,
Как Афродита,
И пусть не одна
Не будет забыта!!!..

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 7 секунд_
Ты прелестна словно чайка,
Грациозна, как газель,
Аппетитна словно сайка,
Ароматна, как "Шанель".
Ты пьянишь, как "Амаретто",
Как коньяк "Наполеон",
Как пылающее лето,
Как балдежный рок-н-ролл...
За тебя бокал вина
Выпью я до дна!

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 26 секунд_
а за некоторых и два)))


Успехов - в работе! Погоды - приятной!
Любви - чистой, нежной и неоднократной!
Волос - шелковистых! Зубов - белоснежных!
Мужей - состоятельных! Спонсоров - нежных!
Любовников - умных! Супругов - в законе!
Свекровей - живущих в другом регионе!
Невесток - покорных! Тарелок - помытых!
Мужей - не храпящих и на ночь побритых!
Коллег - не зацикленных только на бабах!
Обедов - в постель! Впечатлений - полярных!
И... этих... ну... в общем, того... регулярных!
Чулок - без затяжек! Hи дня - без обновки!
Мужей - в очень длительной командировке!
Любви - обжигающей, как в сериале!
По пять сериалов - на каждом канале!
Романов - курортных! Порывов - безумных!
Соседей и снизу и сверху - бесшумных!
Поездок - не на огород, а на море!
Пироженок - вкусных, но чтоб без калорий!
Машин - иностранных, но руль чтобы слева!
Духов - от Диора! Цветов - ежедневно!
Намерений - разных, но лучше серьезных!
Жилищ - пятикомнатных и пятизвездных!
Заслуженный отпуск - на пляжах и волнах!
Билетов в автобусах - только счастливых!
Друзей - не занудных! Подруг - не ревнивых!
Мужей - состоятельных! (Как говорится,
Раз сильно желаешь - не грех повториться!)
Любви - чтобы воспламенялась, как порох!
(Когда это важно, не жалко повторов)
Стиральных машин, пылесосов, комбайнов -
И функциональных, и стильных дизайнов.
Страстей - изнурительных! Трудностей - кратких!
Брильянтов - не меньше, чем 40 каратов!
Сантехники - импортной! Родов - без боли!
И... кажется... что-то еще мы забыли...
А-а-а, ясно!
Любви!!!
И сбыться мечте - стать великой артисткой!!!
И Женского Дня - в год хотя бы раз 300!!!

_Добавлено через 21 час 53 минуты 24 секунды_
и наконец подборочка от Коляна


----------

